# Rolling in Kitty Litter? Uhmm, what?



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

So, Saturday (the 10th) I changed Walter's two litter pans (one in the corner and one under the wheel) from being cut aluminum pans to a plastic small animal corner pan and a clean chinese food container and I put cat litter in them (non dust, unscented, non clumping cat litter) and the past few nights the only behavior I have noticed is the normal keeping-me-up liner diving / which he moved the corner pan and got under the liner knocking litter out) but tonight I saw him climb in the litter pan and knock more kitty litter out and roll around in it on top of the fleece? He has dry skin, I gave him a bath Saturday, too and I put more flax seed oil on his food tonight.. but has anyone else heard of/seen any other hedgies do this? Whyyy? hahah

On a side note, he has been getting better with sitting with me in the snuggle bag and just hanging out but the past few days he's been more grumpy than normal:/ Wahh!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol sounds like he's having fun. you might try using just a papertowel in his litterbox (but from the way he sounds he may drag this into his sleeping box/bag lol) or you can try yesterdays news litter it's safe and it's a little bit heavier so not as easy for him to knock out of the box. with yesterdays news just keep an eye out to make sure he's not eating it. if he does start eating it remove it immediately so it doesn't cause internal impaction.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I had tissue paper in the old ones and they just ended up moving when he would walk on it/try to burrow under the fleece liner and shove it out of the way hahah I thought maybe the litter would fix that but now its just more of a mess:/ I just don't understand why he would roll around in it? Isn't that odd?

*toilet paper


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Some hedgies just find odd ways of amusing themselves. Try using the papertowel in there w/ a brick on it to hold it down so it doesn't move so much when he liner dives


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually most hedgies display this behavior if you give them chinchilla sand too. It's their way of cleaning themselves. Of course, most people don't give chinchilla sand because people are divided on whether it is safe or not (especially with boys since it can get stuck on their penal sheath). Why don't you try some paper towels, but rip them up and put them in the box, or maybe just put whole pieces instead.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would suggest just switching to pelleted litter. There are just too many horror stories of boys mutilating themselves because they got kitty litter stuck up in their boy part. I'm not sure if that thread is still around, but months back, we had someone go through the horror, where their boy actually started biting himself to bits....to get stuff out of his part... It wasn't pretty...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> I would suggest just switching to pelleted litter. There are just too many horror stories of boys mutilating themselves because they got kitty litter stuck up in their boy part. I'm not sure if that thread is still around, but months back, we had someone go through the horror, where their boy actually started biting himself to bits....to get stuff out of his part... It wasn't pretty...


Oh god, I remember that thread... >_< I completely agree with switching to pelleted litter like Yesterday's News or Fresh News.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, no. That's horrible! He hasn't actually gone near it with the exception of knocking it out of the way to liner dive and rolling around in it but I will definitely be changing it right away. When I saw him doing it the first thing I thought of was a chinchilla hahahah silly boy.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

He definitely ate some of it. I saw some kitty litter in his poop after I took it away from him, but I've had my eye on him and he is eating/drinking and especially pooping fine now. 

I can't believe he ate some of it. Every time I heard him in it, I would jump up and check on him and he would either roll in it or just run away.. Ah, well at least I can give the rest of the bag to my Mom for her cats. :roll:


----------

